
Toughen up kids: Cold is a lousy excuse to close schools - jb613
http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/opinion/commentary/ct-schools-close-wimpy-kids-cold-winter-snow-day-cps-perspec-0108-20150107-story.html
======
jb613
Considering that so few even walk anymore, what difference does the
temperature make? That Jenny and Johnnie may actually stand at the bus stop
shivering for all of 10 minutes? Who cares? Frankly, it's good for the pups.

